# Medicare Fee Schedule...



## KristieStokesCPC (Nov 9, 2012)

Good Morning to all!! 

I'm looking for the Medicare Fee Schedule for spine procedures at a hospital.. does anyone have a copy they can send me or can you tell me where to look? Mainly in or around Maryland.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Donna T (Nov 9, 2012)

You can get all the information you need on the CMS website.  Just enter in the CPT code and it gives you the fees, global days, RVU's, etc...

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-results.aspx?Y=2&T=2&HT=0&H1=99223&M=1


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Nov 12, 2012)

How do locate the allowable specific to hospital outpatient for spine cases? Such as 22845,22551,63047..

Thanks


----------



## Donna T (Nov 12, 2012)

When you look up the CPT code it will give the facility vs non facility fees.  For example for procedure code 22551 in the state of PA the facility and non-facility fee is $1737.03 but for say a 45378 the non-facility fee is $387.33 and the facililty fee is $219.70.  Hope that is helpful!


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Donna, it was helpful . Have a wonderful day!!!


----------

